# weight



## The Borderer (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi ,Iv'e lost 23 kilos in just under 3 months feeling happier with myself but wondering wether to get an excercise bike or something

kindest Jason


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2011)

Thats a great weight loss Jason , exercise is encouraged when loosing weight so that can only help


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

The Borderer said:


> Hi ,Iv'e lost 23 kilos in just under 3 months feeling happier with myself but wondering wether to get an excercise bike or something
> 
> kindest Jason



That's terrific Jason  Getting regular exercise will help make you more sensitive to insulin so it will really help with your blood sugar levels as well as helping tone you up and lose weight. Exercise bikes can be good, but can get a bit boring too! If you are going to get any gym equipment then make sure you get quality - don't just go for the cheapest. Rowing machines are excellent as they give a full body strength and aerobic workout, but generally cost more and take up more space. A bike will only exercise your legs, although it will also improve aerobic capacity


----------



## The Borderer (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks keeping it off is not easy especially with a bit of a sweet tooth !
a rowing machine sounds a better idea thanks very much for the advice ,just one more thing i'm not sure how to join the weight loss group ? 

many thanks all my best Jason


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

The Borderer said:


> thanks keeping it off is not easy especially with a bit of a sweet tooth !
> a rowing machine sounds a better idea thanks very much for the advice ,just one more thing i'm not sure how to join the weight loss group ?
> 
> many thanks all my best Jason



Just join in with the weight loss group wherever you fancy Jason! If you'd like you can start posting your weekly weight losses in the 'Total Group Loss' thread.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 3, 2011)

The Borderer said:


> thanks keeping it off is not easy especially with a bit of a sweet tooth !
> a rowing machine sounds a better idea thanks very much for the advice ,just one more thing i'm not sure how to join the weight loss group ?
> 
> many thanks all my best Jason



Re: weight loss group. I think you've just done it!

I've got a waterrower (expensive, but I like it!). It provides a rowing experience a bit more akin to the real thing apparently. It's also a smoother row than the air controlled machines. Also, it's a lot easier to store away because it stands on its end.

Andy


----------



## The Borderer (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks 

best regards Jason


----------

